# Health Private or Public.



## Ultegron (Mar 6, 2017)

Hello!

I'm new in the forum and this is my first post of many.. I'm sure of that!

This is part of my story and my question: I'm Chilean and my wife is German, We met in Germany when I was living there some years ago (just for one year). Actually we are living in Chile, we have a two years old daughter and the idea is to go back to Germany. We are married in both countries and our daughter is German and Chilean.

My question is regarding the Health... at the beginning we will be living from our savings until one of us start working or maybe we start our own business (let's see...) Here in Chile we are both in the "private" health system and because of that my wife says that is mandatory for us to take as well the private system in Germany. 
But I can't find nothing that says something like that... what I know is that If we are earning over certain amount or if we have our own business we must take the private health system.

But at least at the beginning, I would like to take the public health system... is that a problem If we are in the private health system here in Chile?

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

The best thing might be to consult with an insurance agent or one of the public insurers in Germany. I don't know enough to offer an opinion but what I have heard is that you should be careful about taking private insurance in Germany because it can be very difficult to re-enter the public system later.


----------



## Ultegron (Mar 6, 2017)

Nononymous said:


> The best thing might be to consult with an insurance agent or one of the public insurers in Germany. I don't know enough to offer an opinion but what I have heard is that you should be careful about taking private insurance in Germany because it can be very difficult to re-enter the public system later.


Thank you! 
Precisely that is my fear. I have heard that many times… I will continue investigating...


----------

